# Mystery is hurt...



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Kinda long post, but im really upset and worried, and i have nobody else to talk to... this morning when i woke up everything was fine... I let Mystery and Shadow out for a bit like i always do... when they came home they looked fine... 

But earlier when Mystery was asleep on his cat post i went to pick Mystery up like i always do to give him hugs and i wanted him to give him his treats... and he growled at me...

I know ive said it before on some posts... but Mystery NEVER growls at me... no matter what i do. Even when i give him baths- which he absolutely cant stand... he growls at other cats sometimes if needed... but he dont even growl if a kid tugs on his tail, he just walks away. In my 3 years of having him he has never growled, scratched, or bit me out of anger or frustration... 

So it really shocked and upset me at first. I thought maybe he was in a bad mood... maybe he got in a fight with a stray or something. He continued to growl at me as i was holding him trying to calm him down, thinking he was angry...

So i finally gave up and put him down and decided to bring him some treats to calm him. Mystery loves his treats. When he hears me open the treat cabinet, he can be all the way in the back, and will come running for them. I can shake the bag outside and he comes running from a few houses down... he even tries stealing the other cats' treats... so i placed one on the floor by him... and he sniffed it then turned away.

I thought maybe he wanted a different kind... i have 8 bags of different flavors i bought them with my money i saved for babysitting... i tried another one and he got up and started walking away...

Really slowly... like really slowly... so slow i couldnt even tell if it was a limp... thats when i realized something was really wrong- he wasnt mad, he was in pain... and alot of it by the looks of it. He tried getting back on his cat post, i eventually picked him up and placed him on the lower level... and then i sat on the sofa next to it. 

I told mom about it... she says if he is still acting this way in 1 or 2 days then she will make an appointment...

I stayed in the living room with him all day... sat by him and petted him. And he slept all day long. 

And now i feel absolutely horrible because it didnt cross my mind that he'd still try and get down to follow me when he is in so much pain. I was getting ready for bed and debating whether i should chance trying to pick him up and get him off the catpost, when i saw him down the hallway slowly, very slowly walking. He'd walk a little then stop for awhile. I nearly started crying, if i hadnt debated i could have saved him some pain. I didnt think he would follow me though. I know he sleeps with me every night, but earlier he didnt really want to move from the catpost... 

I think its his back leg... when i tried to pet him and my hand brushed against his back leg he jumped like he was going to bite me, but stopped. I hope to god its not broken. 

I'm trying hard to stay calm because i dont want him to pick up on my emotions and how awful i feel. I wish i could take his pain for him, i would in a heartbeat... 

Me and mom already got in a fight over it today... she just dont understand how much seeing him like this is killing me. And not knowing whats wrong...

I want to help lessening his pain... anything to make it easier... atm ive placed him on my bed where he wanted to be... he is sleeping. And still purring... but it sounds so broken. Such a pain filled purr. Idk what to do to help him feel at least a little better. Nobody i talk to understands... they say 'he's just a cat, he'll heal fast'. Except my friend who works at a shelter... she agreed to come check him out tomorrow afternoon to see if she can find whats wrong...

Idk... im really upset to see him like this... he wont even eat... i'll try anything that will lessen his pain... idk what to do... and i'm scared... he has never been hurt before...

Thank you for taking the time to read... i needed somebody to talk to and i figured as cat lovers you would all listen at least... and that i wouldnt get the "theyll heal fast" talk again... when i sprained my wrist last week Mystery followed me all over and wouldnt leave me by myself at all... he comforted me... i want to do the same for him... 

Should i keep him off the bed? But he may try and jump up himself... anything is appreciated... thank you


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He needs to go the vet now. Tomorrow morning at the very latest. Cats are experts at hiding pain, it's a survival instinct. Cali didn't say a word when I touched her paw when she was limping. Didn't even cry out when the vet touched it. She had two broken toes! Imagine if your wrist was broken and nobody did anything.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm going to push for mom to take him tomorrow... she said a day or 2... soon as she said that i had already planned it being the shorter of the 2... as soon as my friend gets here tomorrow and looks at him, she will tell mom to get him to the vet... mom will listen to her better than me... idc if i have to get a job and pay her back the money some way... but it will probably be a fight to get her to give in... so until then i want to make him as comfortable as possible...

We just bought a cat carrier today... ive never used one for him before... he always sits on my lap or on the seat by me... should i try putting him in it when i take him? Or would it be too stressful? Its small...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, I'm sorry, but I can't think of anything that would help him quickly....
And as far as the carrier goes...
I just don't know, it would depend on what kind of injury he has...
If he's done well on your lap and sitting by you in the vehicle, I think that would be the way I'd go...
Rather than possibly having to fight to get him into the carrier and further injuring (?) him.
All Paws Crossed!
Hang in there!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

My heart breaks for you both. I am so sorry you are in this situation. Clearly you know mystery needs medical treatment now, but your hands are tied by your mother... I wish I had great advice. I don't know your backstory. I'll pray that she is moved to take your kitty in soon. 
Thinking of you and sending all is well vibes.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry BrittyBear, I can tell you love your cats so much and I know there is only so much you can do about bringing them to the vet. There must be chores that your mother absolutely hates to do around the house - maybe you could give her an IOU for however long she wishes for you to do those chores. You could also promise to pay her back and make sure you do, no matter how small the amount of the payments are.

I fear that Mystery may have an abscess, which as you know needs to be taken care of right away. I will send prayers your way that your mother will allow you to take him ASAP.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you, i'm going to try whatever it takes to get him there today if i can... for the moment i'm keeping watch on him so he doesnt jump on and off furniture and hurt himself more... i appreciate the responses, thank you... its nice to talk to people who understand... i'm going to fight for him, i'll apply for a job as soon as i can figure out a schedule that will work and offer to pay her back in payments like what was suggested... whatever it takes. I'd rather be sure of whats wrong than make assumptions you know? He is walking a little better today... but i can see he is still hurting


----------



## lights (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about that. As someone who doesn't drive them self, I understand how a situation like this can be stressful and I'm so sorry. I really hope he gets better an the attention he needs. Just make him comfortable for now, a lot of the time your prescience alone is enough.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Britty Bear,

Have you seen him urinate since he started showing these symptoms? I know you said you think he has an injury of some sort, but it's also possible that he could have a urinary blockage. A urinary blockage is EXCRUTIATINGLY painful and could kill him in a matter of HOURS, not DAYS. If he has a blockage and your mom doesn't get him to the vet immediately, he will die a horrible death in incredible pain. Try putting him gently in the litterbox and see if he tries to go. If he can pee a normal amount, you'll know, at least, that he's not blocked.

If he has a broken bone, every movement is painful for him, and the delay in treatment may mean that the bone will not heal properly. If he has an abscess, the infection could turn systemic and kill him. If he's seriously ill, he could die without treatment.

I know you're in a horrible position, having to try to convince your mother to do the right thing, but keep trying. Do you have any relatives in the area who you could call for help? Maybe if you call your local animal shelter and explain the situation to them, they could give your mom a call and help her understand the urgency of this situation. If you have enough babysitting money to pay for a cab, maybe you could convince your mom to let you take him to the vet yourself and then pay her back for the vet fee by giving her all of your future babysitting money until it's paid off. There just must be a way to get your cat to the vet today.

Laurie


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there a vet within walking distance?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

No vets in walking distance  I live in the middle of nowhere... nearest vets maybe 45 mins driving distance... and id get lost on the way ... and all my babysitting money-when i get it- comes from her-and i rarely do get any. I normally just babysit for free. I have seen him use the litterbox, he used that normal last night... my friend from the shelters coming today. If anything, she would bring me... its just the matter of the bills. Mom dont want to bring him because she says he is probably just hurt from landing the wrong way jumping from a roof or tree... cuz he loves to climb as high as possible. I hope its not an abscess... im going to keep trying to convince her. My best bet is to see what my friend tells us, then mom may be willing to. She has experience with broken bones and knows what to look for... im going to try as best i can.  this sucks, i have no license or income. Hopefully i can convince her today. Ik im going to keep trying


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Brittybear, Is it possible for you to ride a bus to get to the vet? I know my local bus allows animals as long as they are in a cage. So if you could get him in a cage without causing him to much pain maybe you could contact your local bus system and see if they allow pets. I am so sorry you are having problems with kitty. Hopefully your mom will change her mind. I send prayers your way.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Also Maybe you can contact the vet and ask if there is a way to come up with a payment plan.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes! Some vets will work with you and meet you halfway! 

Hey. ThoughtI'dmention. We're on YOUR side, Brittney.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

This is such a sad situation but I'm so glad Mystery has you to fight for him. Hopefully your friend has been able to convince your mom to bring him to the vets. As I'm sure you know, cats don't heal any faster than any other animal, they're just really, really good at hiding their pain. 
I second the suggestion someone else made. Give the vet a call and explain your situation. With any luck they're compassionate enough to help you out. I remember when I was a child, the vet was just about a 10 min bike ride away and I used to bring him all sorts of injured wildlife from birds to rats to stray cats. He never once charged me or my family, just provided emerg care or euthanasia if it was too late. I know not everybody is like that, but I think many would try to work with you and your mom to get Mystery help. Keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

BrittyBear - any update? I agree with everyone but maybe to help you worry less.  My cat just had a vaccination shot and acted that hurt and bad from it. Obviously that is not your situation but sometimes things do hurt a lot and get better. I have had animals jump off something and limp for a day or so. Keep Mystery quiet. And yes don't leave him up on anything or he could hurt himself more by jumping down. I think it is important to see if Mystery is eating some or at least drinking, and peeing, etc. You can bring things to him. Chicken broth if he won't eat. The leg being hurt is one thing but not keeping up survival is another. Please keep up updated.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeckybeanz said:


> Brittybear, Is it possible for you to ride a bus to get to the vet?


My town does not have any buses other than school buses. We dont even have cabs :l


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

He is doing alot better... my friend looked at him and said it was either a sprain or a bite from another cat, he had a small bump on his leg that looked like a bite mark. He is now walking and even chasing bugs around like normal. Has been eating fine and using litter box. Still no luck with the vet... but ive been taking care of him and my friend says it was most probably a sprain. He dont jump when i touch his leg anymore, or growl. Im going to monitor him, and if he is not fully healed by monday i'm going to insist we take him to the vet. Ashes has an appointment to get fixed that day so she has to go there anyway. I havent let mystery outside the last few days. I think he is getting annoyed with my harping over him xD sometimes when he tries jumping up onto his catpost ill grab him and place him on my bed and he glares at me before stalking off. So his personalitys definitly back to normal.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Even though he seems better I would still take him to the vet anyway to make sure nothing is going on.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I wouldn't let him out until he seems really healed and strong. Cats outdoors need to perform well in case of danger. I hope it is not a bit because that could get infected and usually you need to clean it out. As I said I have had animals that do jump wrong but my cat also had a puncture wound when I brought him to the vet and I am not sure I would have seen it. Now I look for any wet spot - even tiny - and then pull away fur making sure no punctures. I also can bring to vet 5 minutes away. I hope Mystery gets better soon.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Me too. The vets around here are all so expensive though, i'll try and get him there still but with him starting to act normal again i doubt mom will bring him. And i will clean the bite mark out with peroxide so it wont get infected. Thats what we did to the cut on Ashes' paw cuz mom wouldnt bring him to the vet and he is all better now... they do have male outside cats in the neighborhood that pick fights with Mystery sometimes, so its possible one could have bit him on his back leg and hurt him. He is moving around and eating his treats again so i think he getting there ^_^ im not letting him outside yet of course... not for awhile. Though he is trying to door dash again so thats a good sign


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

BrittyBear said:


> i will clean the bite mark out with peroxide so it wont get infected. Thats what we did to the cut on Ashes' paw cuz mom wouldnt bring him to the vet and he is all better now


Hydrogen peroxide should NOT be used on wounds or broken skin. Use an antibacterial soap, instead, and rinse well. Then dry and dab with an antibiotic ointment. That said, it's important for you to understand that there is a much greater risk of infection and abscess in a bite wound than in a cut on your cat's foot. A bite is a puncture wound, which can not be adequately cleaned just by cleaning and medicating the skin surface. A bite can easily introduce bacteria deep into the tissue where you can't clean it out. It could take days for the bacteria to cause enough infection for your cat to become ill and develop an abscess that you can see or feel. So keep your boy inside and keep a close eye on him for the next week. He may be acting fine now, and hopefully he'll stay that way. But there is a chance that he's developing infection deep in that bite wound. If he starts taking a turn for the worse again, get your Mom to take him to the vet right away.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes...a bite that heals over still may be prone to developing an abscess. It happened here when Maggie and Kobi got into a re-directed aggression fight. Unknown to me, they both bit each other (even though I knew they had a fight and checked them over, finding a puncture mark isn't easy). Kobi had an abscess on his cheek within a couple days. Maggie's healed over and festered, she didn't show any signs for almost 3 weeks. 

So continue monitoring the site of the possible bite. If you see any signs of swelling or tenderness a vet visit is needed asap. Because Maggie's went on for so long, they had to cut the area open (about 4 inches) clean it out, insert a drain for several days, stitch it up etc. She had to wear a collar for like 7-10 days. Basically the longer it goes, the more painful and complex it becomes. Not to mention more expensive.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay thank you. And ill use the soap instead, i always thought peroxide was okay. Ill monitor him well and make sure it doesnt swell. And i'll still work on mom bringing him to the vet... i just dont want her getting annoyed and threatening to get rid of em. Thank you, ill make sure to keep him inside and watch him. And ill clean his bite every morning and night


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Swelling is just one symptom of abscess. Watch also for pain, lack of appetite, unwillingness to move or painful movement, growling or biting, fever - pretty much anything out of the ordinary. Any or all of those may indicate an infection brewing.

Laurie


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay thank you Laurie! I will keep a close eye on him for any unusual behavior of any sort


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Moms finally taking Mystery to the vet tomorrow... things had to get worse b4 i got her to agree though. I caught him licking his leg raw today... and found 2 holes... or gashes, small ones in his leg... that wont stop gushing stuff... gonna see what they say. Im putting pressure on it and trying get all the clear stuff out... ill let u know what the vet says tomorrow


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Paws crossed that he'll be okay and heal up quickly after the vet!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, at least it's good that you've been keeping a close eye on him so that you realized he's in trouble and were able to convince your mom to finally do something about it. Hopefully the wound won't require surgical drainage. I'm very glad that he'll be getting the vet care he needs tomorrow.

Good luck,

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear,
As tempting as it is to squeeze and put pressure on his wounds, it would be a lot safer not to at this point...
Bites cause abscess's and an abscess can rupture inward as well as outward.
An abscess that ruptures inward spreads any infection deeper.
What you can do is apply a hot compress to his wounds, this will help draw out the infection...

Hot water, as hot as Your Hands can handle, for the compress...
5 minutes on, 5 minutes off, until the compress cools.
Two to five times a day.

So glad your Mom has agreed to get him to the vet!
All Paws Crossed!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Also, abscesses can develop a very strong, funky smell. I know it sounds gross, but keep an eye (nose) out for any unusual smells around his paw. If it smells funny (it's hard to explain, but it's a very distinctive odor), it could be infected, and he'll need to be on antibiotics.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you all alot  i really appreciate all the help... i'd be a mess without it. Ill try the compress idea, but Mystery hates any kind of water touching him so he will probably fight me over it. But ill give it a shot. Im probably going to stay up all night and make sure he dont lick it anymore. We gonna take him in the morning when we pick Ashes up from the vet


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

While you're at the vet, maybe it would be helpful to have the vet explain to your mom how quickly illnesses/injuries can go downhill with cats? I don't quite understand why she allows pets when she's not willing to take responsibility for them (cats being under her roof and financial control = the pets are also hers), but maybe if the advice is coming from another adult she will be more willing to listen? You seem very diligent about caring for your cats, but sometimes parents just need to hear from a professional (or someone who isn't their child) how risky pet injuries can really be. (Being a mom, she may think you're overreacting and not realize that you came to a good place to ask for advice.)


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe the vet might help her see better... but it wont change much... my moms a single mom of 5 kids with a part time job on the side. Moneys the major issue... vets are really expensive... so she only brings them in what she sees as emergencies, since she used to be a nurse she looks at them the same way she diagnosed people... as soon as cookie seasons up im applying for a job... then ill just save my money to use on the animals in the future. Atm im my little sister's girlscout guardian... and have to meet our cookie quota... so i cant find time to balance a job... and i have to find a way to balance one once i start college too... but i'll figure something out. That way if something like this happens again i wont have to wait, i can use money i save and take em to the vet right away


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Im going to be up all night it seems lolz... Mystery wont quit licking his wound so i have to stay up and watch him till its time to go to vets... its gonna be a long night


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, 
Yeah, I guess you can call it practice for those college 'All Nighters'!
You sound like a Bright and Caring young woman-You go Girl!! :thumbup:
Keep us up to date on Mystery!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I just got back from picking Mystery up from the vet... we brought him this morning and they said it was an infection caused by a cat bite and that it formed an abscess which popped forming a pocket. They had to keep him and sedate him to cut the hole bigger so it would drain and not build up in the pocket.  it killed me leaving him there, he just sat and watched me leave while they held him down like i was abandoning him. When we went and got him he kept trying to push through the netting on the cloth carrier to get to me. I had to stick my hand thru the hole ashes ripped in it to calm him. They told me to wash it with soap and water everyday and not let it build up or scab over.... and put antibiotic cream on it twice a day, and warm compresses... but they didnt tell me how to keep him from licking at it... 

Ive currently set up pieces of my clothing that idm throwing away around the house in the spots he enjoys laying, so that he wont get blood on the beds or catpost, itll just get on the clothes and ill have to trash em which is no biggy.

His pupils are so big :l they said they gave him a shot to numb the pain for awhile... so it may be from stress or fear but i hope they shrink back to normal soon. 

Im confused though... if i cant let it scab over how do i know its healing? I thought scabbing was good... its such a big hole  i dont see how thats supposed to close up on its own


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

BrittyBear said:


> Im confused though... if i cant let it scab over how do i know its healing? I thought scabbing was good... its such a big hole  i dont see how thats supposed to close up on its own


An Abscess that big needs to heal from the inside out, If it scabs over you risk infection being trapped inside and starting the whole process over again.

Don't worry I know they look bad, My cat had one on his neck last year but they do heal fine.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey BrittyBear!
An abcess heals from the inside to the outside of the wound...
you don't want it to scab over because it will keep any infection trapped, that is why you have to clean it so often...
puncture wounds are different than a cut for healing processes...
Follow closely what the vet told you and if you're not sure about anything, give them a call so they can explain anything to you!
Plus, we're here for back up!
I'm not sure what to tell you about him licking it...I know the wound needs to stay open for any drainage...
A cone maybe...but if it's a paw, he'll probably figure a way to lick it anyway.
I hope someone else has a good answer for that one!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Will it continue to bleed like its doing now? Its dripping down his leg every time he walks. I know its supposed to drain. But thats scary seeing that much blood... how long does it take to begin healing?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, what you're seeing is normal, as scary as it is...
As long as its not a stream of blood, in which case, call the vet immediately!

He had to get that pocket cleaned out thourghly and that does cause its own damage--But in a Good Way!
So you are going to see a lot of drainage, blood, pus and a combination of the two...
You want that! It means its getting out, not building back up inside!

You do need to try and keep Mystery quiet...I know, easier said than done!
A small room or a big dog type kennel that you can fit a small litter box in, along with some food and water maybe, or a cat harness with a leash he can wear when you're home to keep him from racing around...

I hope others will have some suggestions for you!
Hang in there!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww, poor little guy. Like 10cats2dogs said, feel free to call the vet directly with any questions- they should be happy to answer for you. I've done that several times when my cats have been sick and the vet/vet techs have always been really good about making sure I understand everything when I call. It can be a little overwhelming to get all the info at once as you're leaving the vet!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am confused. I know that a puncture wound has to heal from the inside up but my cat had one on his leg and they cleaned out the wound, gave antibiotics, coned him and put a bandage on. I had to go back every 3 days to have the bandage changed but it healed up in 10 days. I know you wouldn't want to go back like that but blood dripping out - I have never had that happen.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat owner again, in your cats case, it sounds like it was caught quick enough that the bacteria didn't have a chance to 'explode'...
In Mystery's case the bacteria did and it can cause a lot of very bad damage, so you end up with a much bigger wound once its cleaned out...
So you're going to be seeing what BrittyBear is...
Hope this helps to clear up the difference in treatments!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank u all. Ill be sure to watch him close, im keeping him confined in my room for now when i can so he dont run around and cause more damage. And ty ^_^ im much more at ease knowing its suppose to do that. I keep him from licking it when i can and whenever i catch him laying down i do the warm compress. Poor thing :l has blood in his fur and is trying to get it out. Blood and white fur dont mix well. That seems to be the only reason he starts licking it, is to get the blood and stuff off of him so it wont get in his fur anymore. So i try and help him when i can with a wet rag. He mad at me for bringing him to the vet though  wont come within 3 feet of me


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

BrittyBear said:


> Will it continue to bleed like its doing now? Its dripping down his leg every time he walks. I know its supposed to drain. But thats scary seeing that much blood... how long does it take to begin healing?


It's already healing, and now that it's been opened up and drained, it'll heal more quickly. As the others have explained, any puncture wound needs to heal from the inside out. The surface of the wound must be kept open, and the wound must be flushed out a couple of times a day so that the infection can continue to drain out while it's healing.

The time it takes to completely heal the wound will depend on how deep, how large, and how infected the wound is. That's why we kept urging you to try to get your mom to get him to the vet ASAP. Many of us have experienced abscesses in our cats that got larger and worse before we got our cat to the vet. But that big hole will fill in and heal up in time. You just have to keep the surface open and the wound clean and flushed out.

If there's a lot of blood coming from the wound, and it doesn't seem to be slowing down or stopping, call your vet and talk to him about it. If it's just a slow oozing when he puts pressure on the leg, that should quit in a day or two.

Laurie


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to hear your kitty got looked at and hope all heals well!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey ya! BrittyBear, has Mystery settled down at all?
With all the 'doctoring' you're going to be doing with him, I'd suggest a special treat to give him at the end of each cleaning session...
That way he gets some good with the bad!!
Kind of like doctors used to do with a lollypop...
Get your shot-Get a lollypop!
He will get better before you know it!
And he will forgive you!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

He has forgiven me already  he doesnt normally hold a grudge for too long with me, except the one time he wouldnt come near me for 3 days when i went away for 2 weeks. He came and sat in my lap earlier- i had enough forethought to put on some old clothes that are already paint stained and all in case he did xD i managed to keep a warm compress on him for the 10 minutes he sat in my lap. Now he has been sleeping a majority of the time, and still trying to lick the blood off his foot. At least he isnt licking his wound as of right now- too worried bout getting clean. Shadow has stayed by him all day and kept him company. And its not gushing as much anymore since he isnt using it like earlier. I did have a question about the antibiotoc cream... do i put it directly on the hole? Like the inside area thats draining or just around it? Do i put it on the whole patch of skin? Or just the wound itself? The vet told mom what to do- i had to stay in the car and watch my brother- but she didnt really explain to me how im supposed to do it... just that i am... should i use q-tips when applying it? Sorry for all the questions... i dont want to mess up and make things worse.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, 
Just put the antibiotic around the wound, not inside of it.
You don't need to use a q-tip, you can just rub some on with your clean finger, do wash your hands well afterward tho', as any drainage happening right now is going to have bacteria in it.
Mystery did get antibiotics to take right?
How's that going?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

They gave him an antibiotoc shot instead of oral medicine. So we wouldnt have to force feed him, mom payed the extra money so we dont have to fight him. And they didnt give me cream, just told me use neosporin or whatever we have. Will the liquid antibacteria hand soap work or should i buy bar soap? We dont really use bars in my house, its all liquid stuff. I had to use the liquid stuff last night, until mom goes shopping today


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mom went and bought some good soap and antibiotic cream. He didnt like it the first time i put it on him and growled and tried running away. But he is smart and a fast learner and learned that ill give him treats and loves after so this time when i did it he stayed still and let me work ^_^ its hard to keep him from licking off the cream though


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I have never used or been told to use an antibiotic ointment of any kind on an abscessed wound. I have always treated such injuries with systemic antibiotics and flushing/cleaning of the wound twice daily until healed. If you are using an antibiotic ointment, use it sparingly. You don't want the cat ingesting a lot of such medication. You can also either go back to the vet and buy an elizabethan collar to try to prevent him from licking the wound (which may or may not work, depending on the location of the wound), or you can make an e-collar at home by googling "homemade elizabethan collar" for instructions.

Laurie


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ill use it sparingly... i didnt think it was bad, the vet told me to apply it to him once a day at least if not twice... i understand the cleaning part, with soap and water. But what do you mean by flushing? Pouring water over it?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a bulb syringe that I used for flushing wounds. I don't squeeze too hard but it concentrated the water at a speed that will loosed up stuff and it comes out of the hole. I had one male cat in my life that fought a lot and I eventually would treat all his wounds myself. It was an effort but it worked.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

When I have a cat with a deep wound or opened abscess that requires drainage, my vet provides me with a bag of saline solution with or without Betadine (an antibacterial) mixed in. I then use a large syringe to pull 20 or so cc's of the solution out of the bag. Then I remove the needle and squirt the solution as deeply into the wound as possible to flush it out twice a day. I don't actually clean the wound with soap and water or apply any topical ointment. The flushing is sufficient to keep the wound open, drained, and clean.

Laurie


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohh. My vet didnt give me any saline. Just said use water. I do have syringes we buy to give the kids their medicine with when needed so i can use one of them to flush it with water. I didnt think of that, alot easier than getting near him with a cup of water xD thank you!  

I have to clean it again because the little bugger got out earlier and i had to chase him down. He ran under a trailer before i managed to coax him out. All that running he did made it drain more though and now i have to wash his whole leg from the mud he splashed on himself :l


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery has always been a jealous kitty, if i spend too much time- too much being more than 5 minutes- with Shadow or Ashes he feels he has to intervene and make sure both them and i know im his... but ever since he got hurt he is a jealous monster baby xD i tried picking up Ashes to see how he is doing after getting fixed and make sure he is healing okay, and Shadow came by me to be petted. Mystery shot off the catpost, hurt leg and all, and zoomed over to growl at Shadow and Ashes both chasing them off. Then he wouldnt even sit on my lap or come near so i could pet him, just glared at me and stalked off.  thats certainly new lolz... him and Ashes hasnt got along since Ashes got back from his three days at the vet :l im guessing its because they are both hurting? I hope they get along again soon. And that Mysterys jealousy doesnt stay so ferocious  im used to him chasing the other cats off of me, but he even mad at me too now :'(


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bitty, You are doing such an awesome job with Mystery!
I have been following this thread with such interest. I am sorry I do not have much to add...
If I remember correctly, the wound is on his leg. Is that correct?
If it is not, if it is near his body or on his body, then you could get a small kids size or baby size shirt and cut it down to cover the area. That way he would not lick at it.....maybe this is not correct for the location of this wound, but it is something to keep in mind.
I am so impressed with YOU! Your level of caring, your love for Mystery is unbelievable!!! I am so proud of you!!! 

Please keep posting! WE want updates!!:angel


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thankyou artiesmom  sadly the wound is on his leg  but i have him pretty much trained not to lick it by now- he is very smart and pretty good when it comes to listening. All i say when i catch him is "Ow Mystery" or "Dont lick!" And he stops. And he isnt away from me long enough to lick it when im not looking, because he follows me around the house and i watch him. His wound is looking better i think, its not really bleeding anymore and its not draining alot so i think the infection may be almost gone. Im still washing and flushing it everyday, ive cut down to 2-3 times though now instead of the 5-6 times on the first 2 days xD after Mystery gave me that overbearing mother look of his where he glares at me with one eye open and one eye closed when he thinks im being annoying lolz. He is still moody though and wont let the other cats near me yet so im guessing its still hurting him sometimes. The vet wants to see us again in a week to check on him and see how he is doing but assured me that he thinks Mystery will heal just fine with nothing to worry about ^_^ 

Mom and Mystery got in an arguement today when i was in her room talking to her xD the only time he braves her bed is when im sitting on it. She kept telling him to get down because she didnt want anything getting on her bed, and he'd just look at her and stretch out on the bed. It was funny. xD when she would go to push him down he'd hop into my lap lolz so he is starting to act normal again. If he well enough to mess with mom like usual then i think he be back to normal 100% real soon ^_^


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, how is Mystery doing??


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

He doing alot better  if he'd stop trying to run outside. I try keeping him locked in my room so he wont but he knows how to open doors -.- he isnt licking it anymore and i dont think he is hurting as much anymore, he's stopped growling at the other cats for no reason. It looks like it is healing okay, and isnt draining as much anymore. He is angry because we wont let him out, apparently he feels he is well enough to brave the world again lolz

But yup, he doing better ^_^ soon as the wound heals up all the way i can let him roam free again. Does anyone know how long it takes them to close up?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Generally about 10 days....if all goes well


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

So happy Mystery is getting better. BTW he probably growled at the other cat because it smelled "funny" to him. The meds make the cat smell "different" and so, combined with the pain Mystery had, he didn't recognize his friend. I had a mother cat not recognize her kitten because of the meds' smell. After a few days, she figured out who it was.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep they are back to being friends again ^_^ well Mystery dont growl at him anymore at least. He isnt up to playing with him just yet


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

So it is looking better, but its still staying an open wound too. Mom says if i keep flushing it, it wont scab over and heal. How do i know when its okay to stop? And am i supposed to let it scab over?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

No, do NOT allow it to scab over!!! It MUST heal from the inside out, or you will run the risk of trapping residual infection deep inside the wound that will start the abscess process all over again. It takes time to heal a deep abscess wound. Just be patient and keep flushing the wound.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear,
I Absolutely agree with Laurie on this!

I have first hand experience with a cat bite abcess--On my own finger!
I waited to long before going to the Docs...my finger had to be cut open and as much of the infection as possible was scrubbed and flushed 
out...I had to soak it three times a day and was told-Do not let the incision start to close up! 
For the very same reasons...
It had to heal from the inside out!
Otherwise the bacteria could get trapped and start to explode again!
It was very painful and I was on three different antibiotics for a very, very long time.
What made my bite so bad was the bacteria started eating into my knuckle bone...not good.
The infection did so much damage, that I can't bend my finger now.

So please keep flushing Mystery's wound and doing what the vet told you!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay thank you! Ill keep flushing it. Im so upset right now, i had to leave this weekend, had no choice... and mom and my sis both promised theyd clean him. I get back and my sis says they didnt all weekend cuz mom wanted it to scab over. I had to scrub it as soon as i got home. Made me so mad


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't blame you for being upset. You are doing the best you can to help Mystery and you don't want him to suffer needlessly.

Maybe let Mom know that if she doesn't follow the vet's treatment plan it could very well end up costing her a _lot_ more money when the infection comes back. Not to mention the pain the cat will go through, but you already know that. Here's hoping you don't have to leave him again until it's healed up!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ugh i wish! I have to leave again next weekend. Thankfully thats the last time. My little sis wanted to do girlscouts and since mom doesnt really have the time or patience i signed up to be her guardian. Its cookie season. I had 270 boxes of cookies in my closet that had to be sold or we'd have to pay for em. And i cant drive so my aunt, who is in girlscouts with her daughter, has been taking us selling over weekends with her so we get em all sold. This is the last week to sell though. And i only have like 2 cases left. So after this im in the clear and can stay home till the next meeting which isnt for 2-3weeks. Im gonna talk to my cousin this time instead of my sister and mom. Sad part is i asked both of em so i was sure at least one would. My cousin may be irresponsible and forgetful but if he sees Mystery's wound then it'd remind him and ik he would do it for me, seeing as i nursed Ashes' paw for him when he was hurt. Plus he the only one who feeds my guinea pig for me when im away, the others let her go all weekend with no food or water. Its ridiculous, i take care of all the animals every day when really only 2 is mine, because i love all of them and dont want mom getting rid of them. They cant help me out for 2 days??? I would take Mystery with me if my aunt's stepdad didnt hate cats :l i cant wait for gs season to be over. And im going to start teaching my cousin how to clean the wound when he gets home from school. Ik with him he will clean it at least once a day


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Brittybear, I wish you were closer - I'd buy a bunch of those cookies!

I hope your cousin remembers to take care of Mystery; it seems like he's healing well so far, even though you're not getting much help from your family.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm gonna set an alarm on his phone saying to clean him next time he leaves it lying around my room xP lolz and his phone is getting turned back on this week so i will be able to text him reminders. I'll have to text him reminders for Ashes too. Im going to set alerts on my phone so i dont lose track of time. Im determined to have both of the cats back to normal asap with or without help from the others. I wont let them suffer due to laziness of the people around them. So no worries, both cats will be back to normal if i have any say in it xD today Mystery and I did a little bit of playing, to get him up and moving around. His wound didnt hurt him, we ran around the house together awhile, me pulling a string and him chasing it. Only for 5 minutes though, i didnt want to push him, wore him out good though and he seemed in a good mood after that. He been sleeping since lolz but purrs whenever i sit by him to check his bo bo


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Update~ the hole in his leg looks like its almost healed up  its like 3x smaller than it had been and no longer leaks or bleeds ^_^ should be closed all the way in no time! Just wanted to let everyone knowing he is doing fine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good news! Mystery is such a handsome boy. :kittyturn


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Britty, You have done such an awesome job with Mystery!! Wow!!
I am so happy for both of you.
I, also wish I lived closer because I would buy a lot of the GS cookies and help you with Mystery!
Keep up the great work!!
Wow--ever think of a future career helping animals? I know you would be great at it.......
xxoonekitty


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz i actually wanted to be a vet from the time i was 5 years old all the way through highschool till senior year xD everyone else was changing their minds and my mind was made up. Then senior year came along and i was so set on it, had all my classes veered toward it... then pretty much everyone i know said i would never make it as a vet because im too tenderhearted and wouldnt be able to stomache seeing hurt animals all day nor putting them down when needed. After so many people tell you that you begin to rethink your choices xD and after i thought it through i came to the conclusion that i really dont think i could put an animal down... itd break my heart. >_> i'm a bit late lolz now all my friends know what they wanna do, and idk what I want to go to college for xD i really do love working with animals, but it hurts seeing them sick or injured

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So glad Mystery's doing better - but if that hole is 3x smaller, oh my gosh it must have been scary to see it for the first time! 

Don't worry about not knowing what you want to do. I think it's silly that we're all somehow supposed to know at 21 what we want to do for the rest of our lives. Some people seem to know from the day they were born, but the rest of us try a few things out before we discover what it is that makes us happy. 

Is it possible for you to volunteer or work at a shelter? That might give you an idea of whether you could handle having to put an animal to sleep. It might turn out that your desire to help animals will overcome your worry about having see sick animals.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

It was definitly scary when the vet first cut it. It was huge! But its healing pretty quickly, especially now that i taught him licking it will make it worse xD
My friend works at a shelter, she is manager, so i could certainly try volunteering. I wanted to awhile back but they had this 18 or older rule only and liability clause thing u have to sign in case ur bit or attacked... and my friend said if i volunteer there the most i would do is clean up, i wouldnt really be working much with the animals themselves. And i asked the vet we used to take my dog to when he lived with me- before i got my cats- and he doesnt allow volunteer work, his office is too busy. But maybe i could ask my new vet. After things settle down xD ive been wanting a job, ive mentioned it a few times in a few threads but there really hasnt been one i could find for me to do, what with girlscouts and babysitting for mom. Girlscouts already takes me away from the house as is. Only job i could get would be night shifts, and i enjoy my night time cuddling with Mystery. So recently i signed up to work for Origami Owl xD which is pretty much running your own business. I can make personalized lockets to sell to people and get half the profit just about. So its a good solution to make money and still get to be home ^_^ but getting it running is gonna take some time... i have to find people that will actually buy some! Lolz

But if it works out then i can finally start saving up money so i can take the cats to the vet and buy them toys and whatnot when i want to or need to and wont need to rely on mom as much ^_^ heres hoping it takes off! And its a job i can do and still stay with my kitties~ im excited ^_^ after i finish getting used to all the basics of this job though i will try talking to my vet xD he is really nice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

